# PSE Pres Citation



## EMS_Scout (Feb 4, 2007)

I have an old PSE Presedential Citation that is fractory(?) hand engraved with the matching engraved 36' stabliser, engraved check-it sight w/scope, with a brushed alum. case. I might want to sell it but I have no idea what I could expect it to bring. It is in near mint cond.(white limbs are yellowing and the case has a broken lock). I will get some pics and post them for ya'll. Any info/ideas would be helpfull. I don't want to sell it on ebay, but might do better there. tks


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

I have never had the opportunity to see one in the flesh, but I can remember seeing them in PSE catalogs in years past. Best I can remember they were factory engraved and equipped as you described yours. The Citation was the top of the line bow for PSE for a number of years. I have had several and still have my last one hanging in my garage. It is a hunter model and at one time I had a target model that let-off 40%. It was a good finger bow. All of the ones I had were very smooth to draw and they were very quiet. I hope this helps.


----------



## EMS_Scout (Feb 4, 2007)

*reply*

Thanks, it is a looker. I'm still working on the pics but got busy.


----------



## sammyg (Jul 29, 2006)

If you do decide you want to sell it let me know. I may be interested.


----------



## EMS_Scout (Feb 4, 2007)

will do I need to put it all together and see what I have. email me at [email protected]


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

I know it sold for the unheard price of $1200 back in the middle 80,s


----------

